
Show HN: Republic Crypto – Bringing Inclusivity to Token Sales - SeoxyS
https://medium.com/@joinrepublic/bringing-inclusivity-to-the-blockchain-space-2a2a89296187
======
SeoxyS
Incredibly excited about this project. Since Title III of the JOBS Act went
live last year, we've created one of the first equity crowdfunding platforms.
We focus a lot on inclusivity and social impact.

Obviously, there's been a wild amount of excitement (and skepticism) around
the frenzy in the new ICO market. We think a lot of long-term value will come
from the decentralization of our markets. We love the promise of open and
democratic blockchains, but we noticed that most of the large ICOs this year
were either happening behind the scenes and only open to "accredited
investors," or were liberally breaking securities regulation. We're fixing
that. We give everyone access to ICOs while complying with all US regulations.

